# Kingdom Hearts/Final Fantasy



## animal_lover_06 (May 4, 2008)

Hi. I really need help! I want to get into Kingdom Hearts and so on but don't have a clue about plots, songs,characters and whether you can play them on the PC or Nintendo DS!  Mainly Kingdom Hearts 2 but anything really. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Commonmind (May 4, 2008)

I'm not really sure what kind of help you're asking for.


----------



## Lith (May 4, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 are out on the Playstation 2.  Kingdom Hearts:  Chain of Memories is out for the Gameboy Advance.  I think there's a PSP version of the first Kingdom Hearts too, but I'm not sure.  

Correct me if I'm wrong, but GBA games _are_ playable on the DS, aren't they?


----------



## Commonmind (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they are.


----------



## animal_lover_06 (May 4, 2008)

*I want to know plots and characters mainly so i can understand the story*


----------



## Cayal (May 5, 2008)

Play the game and you will understand the story.


----------



## animal_lover_06 (May 5, 2008)

can u get the game for pc, nintendo ds or gba? otherwise i can't :S


----------



## Commonmind (May 5, 2008)

There is one title for the GBA, as was mentioned above.


----------



## Lith (May 5, 2008)

You can get plots and characters from GameFAQs and Wikipedia.  But I highly recommend playing the game(s).  They're a lot of fun and a much fuller experience than a plot outline.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 5, 2008)

PS2s are also really cheap now


----------



## Armadillo-002 (May 8, 2008)

The main song for both of the kingdom hearts is sung by Utada Hikaru, the songs are called Simple and Clean for Kingdom hearts and Passion for Kingdom Hearts 2, hopes this helps. The game itself has alot of the disney characters with some cameos by the final fantasy characters, you can even fight sephiroth in the first one, but not in the second one (I think).


----------



## animal_lover_06 (May 12, 2008)

Is Final Fantasy the same as Kingdom Hearts or are they completely different characters?


----------



## Wiggum (May 12, 2008)

No, but they are made by the same company.

There is a cameo or two of Final Fantasy characters in the Kingdom Hearts games.

I, however, have only played the first Kingdom Hearts.  It's a real time battle rpg, set in several worlds (as the game progresses) that have been in Disney movies.

This is a PS2 game though.

The story line is fairly typical, boy needs to save universe from bad guy, but the hook of the game is the Disney tie in.  Things like going into the world of Wonderland for quests and fighting along side Donald and Goofy.

From my experience, I enjoyed it, but didn't find it to be great.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (May 16, 2008)

the game is pretty enjoyable, likable characters both the protagonist and antagonist, though not sure about the support characters. The gumi ship is good (espcially the customizablity in kingdom hearts II). Alot of the soundtrack for the game is composed by Yoko Shimomura.


----------



## animal_lover_06 (May 17, 2008)

Is Kairi and Naime the same person? Could you tell me the plot to Kingdom Hearts?  Thanks so much for your help so far!


----------

